# How did the Cat get so Fat?



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Since it's the new year, and I'm at a new gym,  I figure it's time once again to start a new journal with new goals. I've been either sick, injured, or without a gym for the better part of the past 3 months so finally getting back to work will be nice. Amidst all the confusion I lost sight a few times of what my goals were, so this will be my clean start. 

My main goal right now is to get down to a "fighting weight" without losing a lot of strength (obviously.) I will be cutting with aprox. 2500 calories a day for as long as I need to. Eventually I would like to weigh in the 180 lbs ballpark but thats months away. I think I will give the Westside template a go, although I'll modify it a bit, I will use those ideas and principles for my routine. Cardio will be done on the weekends and maybe on the mornings of my DE days. Weekend sessions will be either basketball, racquetball and/or sprints. Weekdays I will either walk on the treadmill or the eliptical at the gym.

My first few workouts will be full body, just to get back "in the groove." Monday will begin the new program.

*Weight:* 202 
*Supps:* Stimerex-ES, DS Melting Point


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

Good luck. What is your time frame for losing the weight?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good luck. What is your time frame for losing the weight?



Thanks. I'd like to be just under 190 by the time March comes so I'm in no hurry at all. I figure 2500 cals to be a little on the low side but I'm a meso/endo so I'm sure I'll be OK.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Have you tried Melting Point Before?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2007)

So you DID join Nautilus?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Have you tried Melting Point Before?



I have not, and I haven't started taking it yet. Any advice?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So you DID join Nautilus?



I didn't but I'm gonna today. It makes too much sense, it's so close.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

"fighting weight"???  Are you stepping in the ring any time soon?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> "fighting weight"???  Are you stepping in the ring any time soon?





Actually, once I get down to the weight I wanna be at, I'll probably find time to start taking some BJJ classes. I have no desire to be kicked or punched though.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2007)

If that stands for Brazilian Jui Jitsu, sweet. I'm thinking of doing the same type of thing. I just need to actually set a goal so I get it accomplished within a decent time frame.

So will you be doing Westside-style templates with the idea of retaining strength and losing BW, or are you going for absolute strength gains and BW loss? Either way, good luck.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 3, 2007)

What are your plans for a diet?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> I have not, and I haven't started taking it yet. Any advice?



For whatever reason I never got any cramping on it, but be prepared for it.  I would start at the minimum dose 6caps.  It will take a few weeks to begin to notice anything.  For Cramps some potassium and magnesium supps would help.  You might have some water retention.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> If that stands for Brazilian Jui Jitsu, sweet. I'm thinking of doing the same type of thing. I just need to actually set a goal so I get it accomplished within a decent time frame.
> 
> So will you be doing Westside-style templates with the idea of retaining strength and losing BW, or are you going for absolute strength gains and BW loss? Either way, good luck.


 
Yeah, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. We actually have an American Top Team here in town and my friends wife takes kickboxing lessons from TUF 4 member Din Thomas. I figure after I shed some of this fat and condition myself a little better I'll get in there and show them a thing or two. 

I'm full prepared not to get much stronger (or stronger at all) being in a caloric deficit. I just enjoy the way the program is set up and I'm always interested in trying new things.



DOMS said:


> What are your plans for a diet?



It's clean but not perfect. I'll probably not post it but like I said before I'll be shooting for the 2500 calorie range which will probably end up in the 2800's by the end of most days which is still a good number.



IainDaniel said:


> For whatever reason I never got any cramping on it, but be prepared for it.  I would start at the minimum dose 6caps.  It will take a few weeks to begin to notice anything.  For Cramps some potassium and magnesium supps would help.  You might have some water retention.



I did read that in one of the DS threads. How long typically would you take it for? I only ordered one bottle.


----------



## Mango (Jan 3, 2007)

I absolutely love the journal title.  

I'm starting mp again, soon, it'll be fun to see how you like it. I was only on it for 1 week, it doesn't matter why.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome back, MC!

Way to get all the setbacks crammed into three months, man. Haha


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

Good luck on your goals!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Welcome back, MC!
> 
> Way to get all the setbacks crammed into three months, man. Haha






Burner02 said:


> Good luck on your goals!



Thanks guys! I'm definitely gonna need the encouragement for this one. Lifting is the easy part, it's the damn diet that kicks my ass.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*First experience at the new gym.*

*Squats:*
135 - 8
185 - 8,8,8
*
BB Bench:*
135 - 8
185 - 8,8,8

*Chins:*
BW - 8,8,8

*Hypers: *
45 - 8,8,8

Well, today was interesting to say the least. The new gym is a ghost town, which is cool, but it's also fairly small, so it fills up in a hurry. Come to find out all the trainers at my old gym are using this gym until their new gym opens. Sooooooo, this means 3 PT's training 3 clients, in a space that is nowhere near big enough. The funniest part is the PT's were attempting to circuit train their clients, AND this one idiot has this fucking rope ladder  setup on the floor like we were in a fucking gymnasium, running agility drills. Thank God they will be gone by the end of the week.  Anyway, did a full body "refresher course" today, felt real good. Picked up some "Chuck's" and I can't believe how good it felt to squat in those things. I widened my stance a bit and my knees felt pretty fucking good I have to say. Amazing how proper footwear can mean so much.


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2007)

So you got them afterall...nice!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> So you got them afterall...nice!


 
Hah! Couldn't help it, they were only 30 bucks and they felt so good when I tried them on. It's about as close to barefoot as you can get it feels like. Love em!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2007)

That trainer with the speed ladder is Kevin Lucas or Smith.  Hes actually one of the better trainers, but space is space.



FatCatMC said:


> *Squats:*
> 135 - 8
> 185 - 8,8,8
> *
> ...




The chins...are these up?

How was today overall?  Tiring?  Might be sore since you havent done much in a bit.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> That trainer with the speed ladder is Kevin Lucas or Smith. Hes actually one of the better trainers, but space is space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I call CG underhand pullups "chins" and the ones you saw me do I consider WG Pullups. I can do a few more underhand.

Yeah, I know he knows what he's doing, but for christ's sake he had that shit set up in a space the size of the walkway on ole bus 245. I felt like I was on a full bus every time I tried walking by!

Beleive it or not this workout was very easy until I got to the hypers. They fucked me up.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2007)

Is that a full day from westside?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Is that a full day from westside?


 
No, I'm gonna do full body workouts until next friday just to get back in the swing of things. Westside is a bit different.


----------



## mike456 (Jan 4, 2007)

you guys train at the same gym?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

mike456 said:


> you guys train at the same gym?



We did, but that gym has moved and is changing ownership so I decided to go a different route. My new gym doesn't have DB's heavy enough for Akira.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

You can see lots of westside program in my journal. I dont like doing westside while cutting. Westside takes alot of a person and without the excess cals I wouldnt do it. But I guess try it and see what happens. I love westside, but not in this situation.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> You can see lots of westside program in my journal. I dont like doing westside while cutting. Westside takes alot of a person and without the excess cals I wouldnt do it. But I guess try it and see what happens. I love westside, but not in this situation.



Yeah, I've been giving it more thought and I may not go through with it. I think 3 full body sessions and 2 cardio sessions will be the way to go for now. I'll probably start westside in the summer when I'm eating a lot again. We'll see...


----------



## Double D (Jan 5, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Yeah, I've been giving it more thought and I may not go through with it. I think 3 full body sessions and 2 cardio sessions will be the way to go for now. I'll probably start westside in the summer when I'm eating a lot again. We'll see...



Sounds like a much better plan to me. Westside is all about strength and though it can be done, its much easier to put on strength whenever you eat excess cals.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds like a much better plan to me. Westside is all about strength and though it can be done, its much easier to put on strength whenever you eat excess cals.


 
The goal really wasn't putting on strength. I just liked the protocol. Plus I like lifting 4 days a week. Although there might be a little problem doing ME lifts at my new gym considering I was the only person in there yesterday.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Friday 1/6/07*

*RDL's:*
135 - 8
225 - 8,8,8

*Incline DB Press:*
50's - 8
80's - 8,8,8

*DB Rows:*
80's - 8,8,8

*Lunges:*
25's - 8,8,8

Another easy day to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Monday 1/8/07 "Day 1"*

*Elliptical: *10 min

*Squats: *
135 - 8
185 - 8,8,8

*BK Good Mornings:*
185 - 8,8,8

*Elliptical:* 30 minutes

*Supps:* Stimerex ES, DS Melting Point

I think doing simple workouts like this for the next few months will help me reach my goals without burning myself out. I'll weigh in on Friday.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you go ATG on your Squats?  Also, what are 'BK Good Mornings"?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you go ATG on your Squats?  Also, what are 'BK Good Mornings"?



Yes, I go just below parallel. I just picked up some flat souled shoes that help me out so much. I was having a weird knee pain for a while doing squats, and I had cut them out for a few months. I widened my stance a bit and with the shoes the pain is gone. 

BK = Bent Knee


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Yes, I go just below parallel. I just picked up some flat souled shoes that help me out so much. I was having a weird knee pain for a while doing squats, and I had cut them out for a few months. I widened my stance a bit and with the shoes the pain is gone.



You may find it easier on your knees to not only go just past parallel, but to go all the way down until you hamstrings touch your calves (ATG = Ass To Grass).  There's a structural reason for this. When you only go to parallel, or just past, you place a lot of shearing force your knees.

You'll also use less weight, which is even easier on the knees, and still get great results.



FatCatMC said:


> BK = Bent Knee



Got it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You may find it easier on your knees to not only go just past parallel, but to go all the way down until you hamstrings touch your calves (ATG = Ass To Grass).  There's a structural reason for this. When you only go to parallel, or just past, you place a lot of shearing force your knees.
> 
> You'll also use less weight, which is even easier on the knees, and still get great results.
> 
> ...



Basically thats what I do, I go as low as possible. 185 is fairly light for me. I even stay in the hole for a brief count each rep.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Tuesday 1/9/07 "Day 2"*

*Elliptical:* 10 min

*Incline DB Press:* 
50's - 8
80's - 8,8,8

*CG Pulldowns:*
180 - 12, 10,8

*Tricep Pushdowns:*
120? - 12,12,12

*Elliptical:* 30 min.

*Weight:* 200

*Supps:* Stimerex ES, DS Melting Point

I'm looking leaner already and I couldn't resist weighing myself. Down 3 lbs. so far.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2007)

Hows the Melting point?  Any side effects at all?  Even with mixing it with the Stimurex...?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hows the Melting point?  Any side effects at all?  Even with mixing it with the Stimurex...?



No sides as of yet. I've been on it for over a week. I was warned about cramping but if they are talking about the occasional mild feeling of having to take a shit, that's nothing.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 10, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like an idiot, why do you have a push movement with two pull movements?  Is it simply a dedicated triceps day?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> At the risk of sounding like an idiot, why do you have a push movement with two pull movements?  Is it simply a dedicated triceps day?



Ya mean the other way around? 

I'm basically doing an abbreviated Upper/Lower.  On one day I'll do a push/pull upper with a tri isolation, pull/push upper with curls, quad/hammy with leg extensions, and a hammy/quad with leg curls. Previously I was doing the same workout but with 4 compounds and 1 isolation. I just cut the volume back for the cut.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Thrusday 1/11/06 "Day 3"*

*Elliptical:* 5 minutes

*RDL's:*
135 - 8
275 - 8,8,8

*Static Lunges:*
25's - 8,8,8

*Leg Curls:*
110 - 10,10,10

*Elliptical:* 15 minutes

*Supps:* Stimerex ES, DS Melting Point


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 12, 2007)

God dammit I am jealous of the dead's numbers.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> God dammit I am jealous of the dead's numbers.



Well I used the "hooks" if it's any consolation. When I do conventional deads I don't use em. It makes sense to use em when I'm doing RDL's cuz I'm targeting my hammy's not my grip.

For some strange reason I feel that these lower volume workouts are more effective for me.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 12, 2007)

Bloody hell, dude.

I cant even regular Dead 275 for 4, let alone RDL it for 8. Monstrous!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 12, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> For some strange reason I feel that these lower volume workouts are more effective for me.



And that's the point; do whatever works for _you_.  Great job!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Bloody hell, dude.
> 
> I cant even regular Dead 275 for 4, let alone RDL it for 8. Monstrous!





DOMS said:


> And that's the point; do whatever works for _you_.  Great job!



Much appreciated guys, thanks!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Friday 1/12/07 "Day 4"*

*Elliptical: *5 minutes

*CG Cable Rows:*
120 - 12
140 - 12
180 - 12,12,12

*Seated DB Shoulder Press:*
50's - 12,12,10

*EZ Bar Curls:*
80 - 12,10
70 - 10

*Elliptical:* 15 minutes

*Supps:* Stimerex ES, DS Melting Point

*Weight:* 198


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Monday 1/16//07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Squats:*
135 - 8
185 - 8,8,12

*Hypers: *
45 - 8,8,8
*
Leg Extensions:*
100 - 12,12,12

*Supps:* Stimerex ES, DS Melting Point

Had to go back to the office, no time for cardio today. Ate poorly this weekend, so I didn't weigh myself.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, how many Stimurex do you take a day?  And do you ever take them as a pick me up?  I wanted to know that, if you did, if youve built up a tolerance by now and not even notice an energy increase.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah, how many Stimurex do you take a day?  And do you ever take them as a pick me up?  I wanted to know that, if you did, if youve built up a tolerance by now and not even notice an energy increase.



I only take 2 a day. This is the first time I've ever taken them not just as a "pick-me-up." And yes, I hardly notice the energy increase anymore, but I notice a decrease if I don't take them.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2007)

No workout on Tuesday, had a stupid awards banquet to go to. At least the prime rib was good....


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, I remember that call.  What fucking awards?


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

The old leg workout is very simple, you dont repond to much volume? I know I respond to more volume, but others dont. I would actually have to say the majority dont.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that call.  What fucking awards?



We received an outstanding achievement award from the local architectural association. Boring as all shit, but I had to be there.



Double D said:


> The old leg workout is very simple, you dont repond to much volume? I know I respond to more volume, but others dont. I would actually have to say the majority dont.



It's weird, this is by far the lowest volume routine I've done and I seem to be responding better than ever. I don't know if it's just because I'm cutting, but my quads look fuckin huge! I'm gonna keep it up until I see any negatives. So far so good though.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Friday 1/18/07*

*Elliptical: *10 minutes

*RDL's: +*
135 - 8
275 - 8,8,9

*Static DB Lunges: =*
25's - 8,8,8

*Leg Curls: +*
110 - 12,12,12

*Supps: *Stimerex ES, DS Melting Point

Grrrr. I haven't had the time to do cardio all week, but at least I'm staying in the 2500 cal ballpark. Haven't weighed myself in a while but I'm looking leaner all over. I can't get over how nice my quads look lately, must be a minor decrease in BF, plus I hadn't done squats in ages, and they are finally back in the routine! Stoked.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2007)

Its Thursday today.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

How is the mirror progress coming along? 

Low volume can be great...I've done 6 set leg workouts and been fine. 3 sets deads, 3 sets squats, owned!


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

It sure would be awesome to respond to much less volume. You can put more into a set and you wont have to work out as long.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Its Thursday today.


 
 Fuckity Fucksticks!!



fufu said:


> How is the mirror progress coming along?
> 
> Low volume can be great...I've done 6 set leg workouts and been fine. 3 sets deads, 3 sets squats, owned!



Really well actually, thanks. I'm looking bigger which probably just means I'm getting leaner, but I seem to be responding fairly well to the low volume.



Double D said:


> It sure would be awesome to respond to much less volume. You can put more into a set and you wont have to work out as long.



Exactly. That's what I'm hoping for at least!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Monday 1/22/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Squats: +*
135 - 8
185 - 10,10,12
*
Hypers: =*
45 - 8,8,8
*
Leg Extensions: +*
115 - 12,12,12

*Supps:* CEE, NO Explode

So I said "fuck it." I like to eat and I just don't care enough to shed those few extra pounds. Not to mention I don't like not getting stronger. Went and picked up some NO Explode, I have a few months supply of IML CEE, and I ate 3500 calories today. Can't wait to start growing again.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Tuesday 1/23/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes
*
Incline DB Press:*
50's - 12
80's - 8,8,5 ???
*
CG Pulldowns:*
180 - 10,10,8

*Seated DB Shoulders: *
50's - 12,10,8

*Yates Rows:*
185 - 8,8,8

*Tricep Pushdowns: *
150? - 15,15,12
*
Supps: *CEE, NO Explode

Upped the calories, upped the volume. Feels good.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice workout, what kind of CEE are you using?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice workout, what kind of CEE are you using?



Thanks! I'm a bit weak, but that will all change in the next few weeks. There is a good group of guys that switched from my old gym to the new one I'm at and I have a spotter available at all times. I can't resist not lifting heavier knowing that! My cut lasted all of 3 weeks.  

The CEE is IronMagLabs.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice, I've used Ironmag CEE, good stuff. I'm currently using Xceed which I like better, but it is a bit more expensive.

Hey, three weeks isn't bad at all. I don't think staying on cuts too long is a good idea anway. How much weight did you lose in that time?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice, I've used Ironmag CEE, good stuff. I'm currently using Xceed which I like better, but it is a bit more expensive.
> 
> Hey, three weeks isn't bad at all. I don't think staying on cuts too long is a good idea anway. How much weight did you lose in that time?



About 4 lbs. I always seem to give up right as I hit the 199 mark.  

I was thinking of giving Xceed a try when I run out of the IML CEE, I knida like getting my CEE from caps though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> *Elliptical:* 10 minutes
> 
> *Squats: +*
> 135 - 8
> ...



So what weight did you get down to in the 19 days of the dieting?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So what weight did you get down to in the 19 days of the dieting?



199.


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

4 lbs a decent chunk of body mass when you think about it.

BTW, Xceed is a powder, but it doesn't taste like straight CEE powder at all. I have had the lemon flavor and it was fine, I actually enjoyed the flavor sometimes. I am using their cherry flavor currently, but it doesn't taste as good, still not bad though.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> 4 lbs a decent chunk of body mass when you think about it.
> 
> BTW, Xceed is a powder, but it doesn't taste like straight CEE powder at all. I have had the lemon flavor and it was fine, I actually enjoyed the flavor sometimes. I am using their cherry flavor currently, but it doesn't taste as good, still not bad though.



Yeah, 4 lbs in 3 weeks is pretty good I guess. 

The only reason I like taking the caps is cuz I take NO Explode as well, and having 24 oz. of liquid swishing around in my stomach during my workout doesn't feel all that great. Do you take Xceed before and after lifting or just after?


----------



## fufu (Jan 24, 2007)

Ohhhh, true story. I get that same thing after my workouts. Today I had a poweraid on my way home, then a protein shake with milk, then xceed. 

I take Xceed pre/post. On off days I just take one serving, and sometimes I will do this on training days. I don't know how much the two serving a day is worth because you run out alot faster doing that.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2007)

fufu said:


> Ohhhh, true story. I get that same thing after my workouts. Today I had a poweraid on my way home, then a protein shake with milk, then xceed.
> 
> I take Xceed pre/post. On off days I just take one serving, and sometimes I will do this on training days. I don't know how much the two serving a day is worth because you run out alot faster doing that.



I'm definitely gonna give it a try.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Friday 1/26/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*RDL's:* *+*
135 - 8
295 - 8,8,8!! *PR*

*Leg Press:*
??? - 15,15,15

*BK Good Mornings: +*
205 - 8,8,8

*Supps:* CEE, NO Explode

Today was kick fucking ass. Very pleased with RDL's. I used straps, but thats a PR regardless.


----------



## fufu (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice RDL's!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> Nice RDL's!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Double D (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice workout. Glad to see your pr's.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout. Glad to see your pr's.


 
Thank you kind sir.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Sunday 1/28/07*

*Elliptical:* 30 minutes

*Treadmill:* 10 minute mile, 10 minutes cool down

*Weight:* 203

*Supps:* CEE

I love cardio...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Monday 1/29/07*

*Elliptical:* 10 minutes

*Squats:* 
135 - 5
185 - 3
205 - 3
225 - 3
245 - 3
275 - 2
295 - 1

*Leg Press:*
6 plates - 12,12,12

*Leg Extension:*
115 - 12,12,12

*Supps:* CEE, NO Explode

Just wanted to see where I stood squatting. The guy that was spotting me wanted me to do 315, but I didn't want to push anything. Good to know my form is spot on though, I was a little worried about that. Definitely had a few more lifts in me though. I just need to concentrate on lowering the weight a little slower, I get so amped up on NO Explode. Otherwise good workout.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

Great job on the Squats!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great job on the Squats!


 
Thanks!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2009)

Is the cat still fat?


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Is the cat still fat?



I remember this journal!


----------

